# CARVING WOODSPIRITS BOOK.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

If you have been carving for awhile and are like I am you have, over years, amassed a lot of how to books. Many of which were not worth the investment. I have a friend who is just getting started with carving walking and hiking sticks. I was looking for a gift for him and ordered a book I had not seen before. What a great book on carving wood spirits on sticks. I would have loved to have had this book when I started. It gives very easy basic directions with great a companying pictures. I am getting a copy to have in my collection. If you are new to carving and interested in doing wood spirits in sticks you may want to constituter this book.

"CARVING WOODSPIRITS: BEYON THE BASICS"

BY Susan L. Hendrix & Paul "PJ" Peery

[email protected]


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Always interested in carving books have tried to get a review of it no luck so far.There is a lot of books on this subject wondering what they meen by beyond the basics?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

When I started carving I ordered what ever I could find on carving wood spirits on a walking/ hiking sticks. I was disappointed in most. There was always nice pictures but note much substance. What I noted with this book was it had both. It gives a nice introduction of facial proportion followed by clear directions on how to archive that on your stick. Using a 1 1/2" diameter stick the book shows you step by step, with good progressive pictures accompanied by clear directions in a practical process how to do the carving. Covering lay out, nose ,cheeks, mouth, beards with a nice selection of patterns. Though out the presentation authors offer practical tips on tools and their use as well as issues like turning your work or the tool so you are carving from high points to low points. I do not know if I answered you question Cobalt. Of the other books I have on that subject none are as distinct.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have to agrree with when you start its a bit of pot luck sometimes when you gat a book on line better to have some info on it.You have given me your answer by the description of it ,as you say woodspirit books are ten a penny so its good to know of some resonable ones

The only book a would consider on the subject is Fantasy & legend figures in wood by Shawn Cipa because his photos are excellet his description of working is good, his hints and tips on painting i think most people would find useful and you get 10 different patterns .Not to keen on carving the same thing to many times whatever it may be so if a carve something on the same line i try to vary it as much as poss.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Saw this book on E-bay and went to Treeline and ordered it. I expect it to arrive this week. From your posts CV3 I am looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I do not recommend books as a rule MJC4, but I am sure you enjoy having it. It is well done.


----------

